# Ross Compressor Clone—No Signal



## farwest1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi all, I put together this Ross Compressor clone from Aion Electronics. Tried to be super-deliberate and felt confident about it but....no signal.

In the past, I've missed obvious things, so I'm hoping someone here can take a look.

I'm also wondering if it's a power supply issue. I used a Lumberg Thinline DC jack that I had (rather than the recommended three-pole switched jack) When I touch the plug to the edge of the jack, the LED lights up, but then when it's plugged in—nothing. Did I get the power wire reversed maybe? 

Any help is really appreciated!


----------



## phi1 (Apr 9, 2020)

farwest1 said:


> Did I get the power wire reversed maybe?



Looks like it. Longer should be positive (sleeve of power jack). 

Unless I’m misinterpreting your red and black wires, I didn’t look too close. 

Whenever you’re trying to wire a component and you’re not 100% sure, use the continuity tester on the multimeter (or resistance and 0ohms means continuity) to understand where the wires should go.


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 9, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Looks like it. Longer should be positive (sleeve of power jack).
> 
> Unless I’m misinterpreting your red and black wires, I didn’t look too close.
> 
> Whenever you’re trying to wire a component and you’re not 100% sure, use the continuity tester on the multimeter (or resistance and 0ohms means continuity) to understand where the wires should go.


I used black for positive and red for ground. But even if I had power reversed, wouldn't I still get a clean guitar signal when off? Or no?


----------



## phi1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ah ok. Red for positive and black for negative is pretty standard (at least here in the US?) so I’d recommend sticking to that in the future for easy identification. 

Yes power shouldn’t affect bypass signal. Did you use the correct lugs of the in/out jacks?  Plug in a cable and check for continuity from the other end of the cable tip to the wires you attached to the lugs.


----------



## farwest1 (Apr 9, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Ah ok. Red for positive and black for negative is pretty standard (at least here in the US?) so I’d recommend sticking to that in the future for easy identification.
> 
> Yes power shouldn’t affect bypass signal. Did you use the correct lugs of the in/out jacks?  Plug in a cable and check for continuity from the other end of the cable tip to the wires you attached to the lugs.


You're right! I attached to the wrong input jack lug. Thank you. Have switched it and now the thing is working beautifully.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 9, 2020)

You know we have a Troubleshooting Forum for this kind of thing.  Just sayin'.


----------

